# Power Mac G4 Power Supply Exchange Program



## bobw (Feb 21, 2003)

The Power Mac G4 Power Supply Exchange Program offers owners of Power Mac G4 (Mirrored Drive Doors) computers the option of reducing the operating acoustic level of their computers by exchanging their original power supplies and system fans for new, quieter versions.  Participation in the Power Supply Exchange Program is optional. 

The Power Supply Exchange Program kit is available at no charge, with a shipping and handling fee of US$19.95 or equivalent local currency.  The kit contains the following items: 

Power supply (360 W)         
System fan         
Allen key (2.5 mm)         
Installation instructions:     

Here's the link;
Exchange Program


----------



## Michael_Aos (Feb 22, 2003)

Any guesses if this is worthwhile for "FW800" MDD owners?

My machine is "pretty quiet", but I guess it could always be quieter...

Mike


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 22, 2003)

I've got the dual 1ghz.  The noise doesn't really bother me, I guess I've gotten used to it.  However, people always comment about it when they visit.  So, I went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## Michael_Aos (Feb 22, 2003)

Power Mac G4 Power Supply Exchange Program

The serial number provided indicates your Power Mac G4 does not need to participate in this program.

If you experience any problems completing this process,
please contact Apple for further assistance.


----------

